# Retirement by the Sea?



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

I am currently in my mid-50s, living and teaching in Culiacan, but in a few years I shall be thinking seriously about retirement. Where in Mexico, Central America, or the Caribbean would it be possible to retire in an oceanside city or town the most affordably?

Let me be a little more specific about my desires. I don't want to be cut off from civilization; I do need the Internet. I live contentedly alone with a couple of cats; I will always have companion animals. A town or city with a few pleasant restaurants, beachfront bars, and coffee shops is highly desirable. Some fellow expatriates to know and converse with. I don't plan to have a car. 

I am a professor and scholar, so I plan to spend my time reading, watching movies on DVD and listening to music on CD, studying and researching in a leisurely way with the help of the Internet. I want an oceanside community because I wish to be able to gaze at the sea and walk beside it on a daily basis. The community can be a little touristy, that's fine, as long it isn't unaffordably expensive because of the tourists. I like the atmosphere of beach towns, and anything to do with ships and boats. 

What places fill the bill?


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

I should add that I am very aware of heat, humidity, and rainfall issues during the summer and early fall. But I'm not at all bothered or affected negatively by the extremes of Mexican weather, which always surprises the Culichis who know me.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

My example for Melaque where I live is a few years ago I have a 3bdrm/2bath house with yards front and back with secure parking or covered patio. It was a block from the beach, generally quiet and a good restaurant down the block. 4000 pesos with a years lease (may be 5000 now). Standard Telmex service, local cable TV, good restaurants. I enjoy this area much more than large cities like Maz and Vallarta. 

Since built a house so have no rent


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I was once thinking of Playa del Carmen. Just about everyone thinks the PdC is a real heavy tourist area. Walk three or four blocks from 5th Ave (or the "strip" in other locals) and your out of the "tourist area." You have to remember that this town or any "beach" town is populated, not only by tourists but also by residents and many are Mexicans. Rents outside the the "strip" are lower, yet your close enough to enjoy the clubs, restaurants, etc.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> I was once thinking of Playa del Carmen. Just about everyone thinks the PdC is a real heavy tourist area. Walk three or four blocks from 5th Ave (or the "strip" in other locals) and your out of the "tourist area." You have to remember that this town or any "beach" town is populated, not only by tourists but also by residents and many are Mexicans. Rents outside the the "strip" are lower, yet your close enough to enjoy the clubs, restaurants, etc.


Absolutely. It's the combination of permanent residents, seasonal residents, and tourists that interests me. It expands the possibility of having interesting conversations, because you never know who might show up!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I should add that I am very aware of heat, humidity, and rainfall issues during the summer and early fall. But I'm not at all bothered or affected negatively by the extremes of Mexican weather, which always surprises the Culichis who know me.


The Culichis I know in Mexicali like the desert dry heat there. Once in May it was 44 grados with high humidity in Culiacan in May quite often which they said was a blessing to leave and come to Mexicali where in May it is usually about 40 grados and dry. The hot weather doesn´t affect me very much but the high altitude does for 3 or 4 days upon arrival. I miss the heat at night in Mexicali still.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Absolutely. It's the combination of permanent residents, seasonal residents, and tourists that interests me. It expands the possibility of having interesting conversations, because you never know who might show up!


My wife and I spent 2 nights in Playa del Carmen and had a great time in and out of the tourist zone. It is a great little place as far as I could see. It also is close to Cancun and a cheap bus ride. Even the restuarants on 1st. Avenida Nte. were reasonably priced in July and the abundance of friendly tourists, like ourselves, were enjoying it immensely. Good vibes all around.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The World (Mexico in this instance) is your 'oyster.' There are so many possibilities you can consider. My suggestion is that you take some trips in your down/off time to check-out the coastal areas ... north and south of you, then across the state from Veracruz downward. There will be many inexpensive places and options with internet. There's no easy, quick answer to the question.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Longford said:


> The World (Mexico in this instance) is your 'oyster.' There are so many possibilities you can consider. My suggestion is that you take some trips in your down/off time to check-out the coastal areas ... north and south of you, then across the state from Veracruz downward. There will be many inexpensive places and options with internet. There's no easy, quick answer to the question.


Well, that is good news. And I have plenty of time to plan. 

But those of you who have favorite places that fit the criteria, please keep posting about them! The information is very interesting and helpful.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Well, that is good news. And I have plenty of time to plan.
> 
> But those of you who have favorite places that fit the criteria, please keep posting about them! The information is very interesting and helpful.


Why not start by telling us which places you've visited, investigated otherwise, etc. and which you've placed on a list of possible future home locations? Are you relying on what other people say, or on personal investigation? Recommendations are for the most part worthless. What I like/dislike likely has little relevance to the unknown (to) us needs/wants/expectations you have for your future.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Longford said:


> Why not start by telling us which places you've visited, investigated otherwise, etc. and which you've placed on a list of possible future home locations? Are you relying on what other people say, or on personal investigation? Recommendations are for the most part worthless. What I like/dislike likely has little relevance to the unknown (to) us needs/wants/expectations you have for your future.


Most of my experience with the Mexican coast, not extensive in any case, is centered on Puerto Vallarta, where I have spent two pleasurable vacations of a week and 10 days in the Zona Romantica. So far I only know Mazatlan as a day trip destination from Culiacan, where I have lived for almost two years now. Otherwise my direct knowledge of the possible seaside retirement locations is nil.

Of course you are right, recommendations have a somewhat limited value, but not NO value, especially when you're in the stage of collecting information for follow-up investigation (which I'm well-situated to make). 

As far as needs/wants/expectations, I tried to outline them a bit in the original post.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Most of my experience with the Mexican coast, not extensive in any case, is centered on Puerto Vallarta, where I have spent two pleasurable vacations of a week and 10 days in the Zona Romantica. So far I only know Mazatlan as a day trip destination from Culiacan, where I have lived for almost two years now. Otherwise my direct knowledge of the possible seaside retirement locations is nil.
> 
> Of course you are right, recommendations have a somewhat limited value, but not NO value, especially when you're in the stage of collecting information for follow-up investigation (which I'm well-situated to make).
> 
> As far as needs/wants/expectations, I tried to outline them a bit in the original post.


We. too, fell in Love with PV, but unlike your experience it was not in the Hotel Zone of the Zona Romantica where we stayed, but in a condo in the Marina area. Not having hotel accommodations forced us to deal with real life. We had a borrowed car, had to go to the market, go to the car wash, drive around and we loved it. We came back a few times under those circumstances.

But

Then we researched PV some more and found that being there on vacation during the "season" is totally different from living there. We are not fans of humidity and that is Pacific Coastal PV. The size of the city, was also a drawback. Touring and vacationing, we found out, is a lot different from living 365 and that is what you are in for if you choose, as we did, to become an expat.

This Forum prompted us to expand our horizons beyond PV, to ask ourselves what we wanted as we lived 365 for everything: prices, culture, climate, services, etc. etc and once we found out our answers we found another way to go.

Free advice is worth what you pay for it but my advice to you is you have a lot more homework to do, you need to ask yourself the questions and then search for the answers...the feelings you got on vacation are not the feelings you will have after 6 months or 6 years.

Also, another last piece of advice, wherever you do decide to settle, do not buy a home or a condo. Rent first, long term, learn more, and then make your "final answer".

Like I say free advice is worth the price. Hope you find your happy place in Mexico.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

No plans to buy real estate, probably ever! I rent a spacious two-bedroom apartment here in Culiacan and am very happy to do so.

Some do cite the size of Puerto Vallarta and Mazatlan as a potential drawback. I do not think it would be so for me, although that does not in itself mean that I will wind up in one of those two places. I am rather more wary of a community that is too small than I am of a mid-sized city. (I grew up in the New York area, and have lived in the Boston area and Chicago and San Francisco proper, as well as smaller places.) I am a sociable introvert, which means that I can spend a LOT of time by myself and like it, but I do enjoy some moderate level of social contact. 

Come to think of it, as far as asking advice here (which, even though it is free, I do NOT automatically discount as long as it is offered in a helpful spirit), I should especially seek input from other singles, because the experience of being a single expat is so vastly different from being a coupled one. And, in my experience, singles and couples rarely socialize, wherever they might live; it just does not seem to be comfortable for anyone. If you ask me, there is much more of a difference between singles and couples than there is between gays and straights!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

PatrickMurtha said:


> No plans to buy real estate, probably ever! I rent a spacious two-bedroom apartment here in Culiacan and am very happy to do so.
> 
> Some do cite the size of Puerto Vallarta and Mazatlan as a potential drawback. I do not think it would be so for me, although that does not in itself mean that I will wind up in one of those two places. I am rather more wary of a community that is too small than I am of a mid-sized city. (I grew up in the New York area, and have lived in the Boston area and Chicago and San Francisco proper, as well as smaller places.) I am a sociable introvert, which means that I can spend a LOT of time by myself and like it, but I do enjoy some moderate level of social contact.
> 
> Come to think of it, as far as asking advice here (which, even though it is free, I do NOT automatically discount as long as it is offered in a helpful spirit), I should especially seek input from other singles, because the experience of being a single expat is so vastly different from being a coupled one. And, in my experience, singles and couples rarely socialize, wherever they might live; it just does not seem to be comfortable for anyone. If you ask me, there is much more of a difference between singles and couples than there is between gays and straights!


To be sure, single male expats are a rarity here on the Mexico Forum, it appears. You have the right attitude and seem positive and open - you WILL find your place here and love it!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

FHBOY said:


> To be sure, single male expats are a rarity here on the Mexico Forum. . . .


Not that rare!


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Your Retirement Heaven*

I just thought I would add something that's rarely talked about on this forum -amenities. Besides everything else you look for in a great city to live in eventually you come around to amenities.

Sooner or later, rather you first find your ideally situated, hidden out of the way tropical paradise and live there with few ammenties, or move directly to the city with the ammenities that you treasure.

It comes to everyone at some point in retirement. You want the amenities you've become accustomed to and really enjoy.

In your case, you've been absolutely spoiled with having lived in Bowston, (SP? on purpose), Chicago, NYC and San Francisco. The more I hear, I think you'll prefer Mazatlan for the amenities. Excepting for the unbearable summers Mazatlan shines.

We've worked often in all those cities you've lived in, we put Bowston up at the top, and Chicago not too distant second place, then San Francisco area and then NYC.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Come to think of it, as far as asking advice here (which, even though it is free, I do NOT automatically discount as long as it is offered in a helpful spirit), I should especially seek input from other singles, because the experience of being a single expat is so vastly different from being a coupled one. And, in my experience, singles and couples rarely socialize, wherever they might live; it just does not seem to be comfortable for anyone. If you ask me, there is much more of a difference between singles and couples than there is between gays and straights!


I'm a single straight woman, living alone (happily) with no desire to change that, even if a Prince Charming comes into my life. So, hopefully, my experience of making a life for myself in Mexico will be helpful to you.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

To all you S/DWME or S/DBME out there, I humbly bow in apology 

Signed,
MWME


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> To all you S/DWME or S/DBME out there, I humbly bow in apology
> 
> Signed,
> MWME


No need. But experiences will vary on the basis of how one is situated in those ways, for sure. Age matters, too - there are young singles who teach at my school, but their life in Culiacan is totally different from mine at age 54.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I should especially seek input from other singles, because the experience of being a single expat is so vastly different from being a coupled one. And, in my experience, singles and couples rarely socialize, wherever they might live; it just does not seem to be comfortable for anyone. If you ask me, there is much more of a difference between singles and couples than there is between gays and straights!


My experience has been the complete opposite of yours. I'm single and have single friends. I, they, mingle well, are included well, in outings with coupled persons, in discussions, etc. I find that if there's a barrier it's self created.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

I know a number of single men and women here in PV. They dine together regularly. One gay guy organizes dinners out twice a month and mix of foodies attend.

But we escape NOTB in the summer.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

We live in PV. But we have friends who moved to Mexico in 1997, They tried Ajijic, Manzanillo, PV and Mazatlan and decided on Mazatlan. It is not for us but that is why you should see for yourself.


----------



## Tucson (Oct 30, 2010)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I am currently in my mid-50s, living and teaching in Culiacan, but in a few years I shall be thinking seriously about retirement. Where in Mexico, Central America, or the Caribbean would it be possible to retire in an oceanside city or town the most affordably?
> 
> Let me be a little more specific about my desires. I don't want to be cut off from civilization; I do need the Internet. I live contentedly alone with a couple of cats; I will always have companion animals. A town or city with a few pleasant restaurants, beachfront bars, and coffee shops is highly desirable. Some fellow expatriates to know and converse with. I don't plan to have a car.
> 
> ...


Hola Patrick, I see from the 3 pages of responses that the great ex pat community has been sharing their experiences and helping contribute info. I, too, would like to steer you to investigate a place not yet mentioned. For the past 7 years, we have owned property in a gated community called Puerto Aventuras (half way between Tulum and Playa del Carmen). It seems to satisfy all those things on your wish list.

(1) transportation: you can get all around the area with the use of the Collectivo van system (stops on the highway every 5 minutes, just hold up your hand and, if there is room, they stop). Costs 24 pesos (pretty much $2.00 US by anyone's standards). You can get to and from the Cancun airport to Playa del Carmen by use of the ADO bus system (170 pesos) and, also if you travel or want to see much more of Mexico, the ADO bus terminal in Playa can connect you to Merida and all other points in Mexico. Even if you wish to go to Cancun, you can catch the ADO there. We haven't had a car in 7 years and do not miss it. We can walk up to our loocal Chedraui for most shopping options and normally will go to Sam's Club to stock up and then take a taxi home. 

(2) Ocean or sea oriented options: we have a lot in common. We wanted to see the water whenever we wanted, from our window or patio, and to be able to walk over to the beach to swim in the ever-so-warm Caribbean and stomp on those white, gypsum sand beaches. With the added charm of old Mayan ruins inside our community, cenotes, and hidden lagoons of wonderful, warm, shallow, turquoise blue waters, we can and do all those things every time we go there. And walking opportunities abound. We have a little village of many food and shopping choices, a public library, a small cultural center, and a large ex pat community which you can connect with on our local monthly newspaper Pelican Free Press which is a great way to find out about crime, points of concern, and how people here "connect." We believe the community is about 3,000 but will go to 4,500 or so when Phase 4 (the last phase) is completed. PA consists of million dollar mansions, golf course homes, condos of every price, and many rental opportunities. My next door neighbor is a Canadian who is renting for the year before he buys exactly what he wants. PA is built around a marina and more boats and boat activites than you can imagine. We like to walk down to the fishing charter boats in the afternoon and buy our fresh fish from them. 

(3) Internet/touristy/pricey: Everyone uses Telmex to get their internet service here. Nice speed, no complaints. We have dolphin ponds, fishing charters, catamaran cruises, scuba and snorkel excursions, and lots of private boats here, too. But some of us have none of those toys and still enjoy the ambiance. We like to sit and have coffee, watching the charter boats line up with their clients at 9 a.m. as they head out of the channel and into the big, blue Caribbean. Pricey, no I don't think so. Many properties will rent their units out for a long term at a very reasonable rate. You could always check with our property manager to see if you can find out what the rental rates are going for. Everyone has a different expectation in that regard. Let me know if you would like the contact info for our condo manager and I will send it to you. 

All in all, this is a nice combo of ex pat contact, security, and amenities, as well as opportunities to get out and about, maybe absorb some of that great Mayan culture.

We also have a Farmer's market 2 times a week, our own post office, a hair studio, a native community (Puelbo) across the highway, and lots of the local establishments have festivities around the holidays so ex pats get together and enjoy time together, also 10K runs and fund raisers for the local children. Oh! And we have our own public school inside the gates, it's a big one, too. Our community is H-U-G-E and our daytime walks last upwards of 3 hours (7+ miles) as we walk all around the different neighborhoods, hotel properties, and hidden lagoons. Lots of great animal life (nothing threatening, though) and maybe a money or two (Spider monkeys). 

This is probably more info than you wanted or needed but once I get started, I just run with it. It is our little paradise.

Best of luck to you, Patrick, as you explore your options.


----------



## chilelover (Jul 29, 2009)

My wife and I had pretty much the same criteria for retirement, we were living in the USA at the time. We made a few trips to check out some retirement places, both in the US and Mexico we also used the internet extensively. We found Manzanillo and scheduled a visit to look at properties with an ocean view. Our budget was not large but we were assured that there would be several to see. We have been living here now for a little less than 3 yrs. We are very happy with our small condo with a great view and having most everything we need nearby, but still Manzanillo has the feeling of a Mexican resort without the hustle of PV or Cancun type of resorts.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

chilelover said:


> Manzanillo has the feeling of a Mexican resort without the hustle of PV or Cancun type of resorts.


What kind of hustle did you experience in PV that you did not find in Manz?


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Paradise 431 in Mexico?*

Hi Tucson;

Sounds like you found a wonderful little paradise? 

Smart guy too. Rent don't buy the big boat toys. Learned that lesson over 30 years ago in WPB
after making all the usual mistakes buying like all the others. 

We're planning a month long trek through Mayan Country next year, will definitely stop and check
your PA out.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Great information, everyone, thanks! Especially to Pueblo for the very helpful level of detail.

My retirement year is still quite a way out - I turn 55 in 2013, so I'm probably looking at 2023. If I could finish my career in my current job in Culiacan, that would be such a blessing! I hope for it, but of course cannot count on it. Right now, everything is going well.

Obviously a lot can change in 10 years, but my resources will be limited no matter what, so I figure now is the time to start thinking seriously about all of this. I know that many expatriates who are in Mexico now are concerned about changes in the laws and how that will all play out. It seems that laws are ALWAYS changing in all countries with respect to retirement requirements and expatriate work visas. In my one year in Korea, the work rules changed markedly, which I would have had to deal with if I had stayed a second year.

For financial reasons, I will also be looking very seriously at retirement options in the seven nations of Central America. From what I can tell, it seems that Panama, Nicaragua, and Belize are seriously trying to attract American and Canadian retirees, and of course, Costa Rica has always been popular (and consequently perhaps a bit more expensive than the others?). I don't have as much of a read on El Salvador, Guatemala, and Honduras.


----------



## chilelover (Jul 29, 2009)

kcowan said:


> What kind of hustle did you experience in PV that you did not find in Manz?


With only a short visit I thought PV seemed to be more crowded than Manz, but the major downside was that we didn't find a place we liked in our price range. When we saw Manz it had the feel of a much smaller community I guess it's more spread out.


----------



## DoctorZBOT (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone!

I'm new to the forum and I just wanted to throw my 2 cents in...

I ended up in Mexico south of Cancun to manage a property for a friend of mine and I sort of discovered Puerto Morelos. It's between Cancun and Playa Del Carmen. There is a port town and a colonia. All kinds of properties. They even have a web site. Lots of expats there and they are all willing to help you. During "season" people come from all over the world to visit. There are no Hooters or Hard Rock cafes there. Just a small fishing village. I lived there for a year and really loved it. The price for a rental in the Colonia was anywhere from 1000 to 3500 pesos per month for a fully furnished 2 bedroom condo. In the Port, there are places available, but during season is not a good time to try to find a place. "Season" is typically from December to May. During the off season, you can find deals in town. There are small vans that take you to the Port town all day. There are local markets you can walk to and if you need something else, take a bus to Walmart or Sams club in Playa or Cancun. Many of the expats get together and share rides. We have found that the nicest people visit and end up living there. If they don't like Cancun or Playa, they like PM. If they like Cancun or Playa, they never visit PM.

It has been confirmed that Jimmy Buffet was inspired to write "Margaritaville" from a visit to PM. I must confess, the best Margarita I ever had was from a guy that is now at the "Beach Bar" named Micky. All fresh ingredients. 

The only caution I would give is to keep up to date with the State Depts travel advisories for Mexico. 

Im 56 and a guy. I was single when I lived there 2010-2011-2012. and never went on a date. Most tourists come as couples. I was not attracted to the Mayan DNA influenced locals. But the locals from Mexico City and places north (pretty) were not attracted to me. So it isn't a place to meet women unless you are under 25 and apparently, if you're under 25 you can meet women anywhere....lol!
OH! Unless you're very wealthy, then the "Under 25 rule" applies.

I hope that helps, professor.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

DoctorZBOT said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the forum and I just wanted to throw my 2 cents in...
> 
> ...


Hmmmm. There seem to be a number of older men on this forum who are far from wealthy, and married to lovely Mexican women. Maybe it's something other than age or bank account. 

It doesn't matter where you are, women, like men, can smell when someone wants them for their own purposes, not for their company. If that's what you want, and you have something in exchange that she wants, well, it'll work. Otherwise, no.

My husband's parents taught overseas, and they had a fellow teacher who (in his late 40's) would only date local women in their early 20's. Didn't go out much, as you can imagine, but finally found a woman who wanted to get to the US, and didn't want to have a job. 

I guess it works for them. Shrug.

Now I'll go shower.


----------



## Tucson (Oct 30, 2010)

cuylers5746 said:


> Hi Tucson;
> 
> Sounds like you found a wonderful little paradise?
> 
> ...


Would certainly recommend the Omni Hotel to spend a coupld of days while exploring P.A. Very low-key (2 floor structure) with lots of the charm of old Mexico. Very nice property and reasonable, too.

Don't know how you are traveling but we take the ADO bus from Cancun airport into Playa del Carmen and either take a taxi or the collectivo from there to P.A. ADO is only about 140 pesos and is a good value for the money. Collectivo is 25 pesos to PA. Also nice to experience a little of the local "flavor" and ride with the locals. 

Playa is pretty dense, it is home to about 300,000 people now and is the fastest growing city in Latin America. PA is about half way between charming Tulum and Playa and bosts a population of 3,000 now (going to 4,500 very soon). 

After 6-7 years, we only find it gets better each time we go back. Never overwhelming but not ever boring. I think you will have a great time traveling among the Mayan Riviera and all places around. Not to miss are the great pyramids, some of which you can climb (Coba). 

We appreciate the ease with which we can get all around Mexico from the Playa del Carmen area; the ADO bus system is astoundingly excellent. All the great sites can be visited on this bus system and you can also put together hotel packages as the bus concierge desk (or on-line). Merida is on our to-do list.

Best wishes to you on your excursion. If there is anything we can help you with, or questions we can answer, please let us know. Also would suggest you check out the pelican free press on-line newspaper for our area for up-to-date info on what is happening week-by-week. Pelican Free Press is the website.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*The Mayan Empire*

Thanks that tip about the ADO Bus System and help with hotels was just great.

Might just tip the scales from driving to flying in and taking the ADO Buses?

From what I've been researching It seem's like maybe 3 different trips might be the
best way to go? One trip into San Cristobal to visit Pelenque and other ruings.
Another trip into Merida to visit the ruins around there, and then Cancun and bus
out of there?

What's your take on that? It seems there just so much to see and absorb, maybe
3 trips would be better? Oh, and I forgot about the very first trip to the Archeological
Museum in D.F. to get the latest information on all the sites and digs? Haven't been
there in 30 years. What a museum!


----------



## Tucson (Oct 30, 2010)

cuylers5746 said:


> Thanks that tip about the ADO Bus System and help with hotels was just great.
> 
> Might just tip the scales from driving to flying in and taking the ADO Buses?
> 
> ...


Cancun itself is really a peninsula type arrangement of hotel properties and a larger city where Home Depot, CostCo, and the location of many business, schools, (as well as the home of the rest of the real Cancun residents). The roads in Cancun are heavily used and it has absolutely none of the resort atmosphere of the hotel area. We took an ADO bus to Cancun awhile ago just to look around the business area and hit a few of the big box stores. Nothing overly impressive. Cancun is a good ride away from the airport and I believe you can get info on the ADO bus site if the hotel strip is where you want to go in Cancun. We did not hit the hotel strip. The hotel strip and the city of Cancun are not very close but there are buses and taxis to take from the ADO bus station to the hotel strip.

Yes, there is much to see and absorb in Mexico and you really can catch the buses to any of the archeological sites from Playa del Carmen (which has a huge bus terminal, two of them, in fact, just in case one is closer to you than another. All the routes, times, costs, and locations are posted very prominently in the terminal. The main terminal for ADO is right in the middle of PDC, near the beach, and close to everything by foot (our favorite means of transportation). 

We've been to Chichen Itza (huge and impressive) and to Tulum (different coastal style evoking another era of Mayan civilization), and Coba where we did climb the 120 steps to the top of the pyramid (rope hanging down center of stairs in case the climber feels the need). The view goes on forever from the top and it is all jungles of Mangrove trees with what looks like an occasional white peak of some long lost pyramid poking up through the canopy.

Tulum is on the cliffs overlooking the Caribbean and you can walk down to the beach. No jungle there and the structures are still recognizable with the faces and paint tint on the architectural elements. Very nice walk, good breezes blowing most of the time, and this park (like all of them) has a very small entry fee, I believe it was 50 pesos when we were there last.

Coba has a great little Mayan artist community just outside the gates (on the road sides) where we wandered in one building and bought Mayan batik fabric which we framed (cost 500 pesos and we saw them on sale locally in shops for ten times that amount for smaller ones). Nice to talk to the artists and have them show you all about how the technique was employed.

Haven't done anything in the Merida area (yet) but if you want some info on that, try Yolisto.com which hosts communications from all the ex pats in Merida and Campeche and neighboring areas. Great museums, architectural ruins, and quite a nice B&B network there, too. There's an incredibly large ex pat population there and the Colonial buildings are pretty awesome.

Cancun is a different animal from the Mayan Riviera. There's about 55 miles separating Cancun proper from Playa del Carmen (PDC). Puerto Aventuras is half way between PDC and Tulum. Cancun hotel strip is glitzy and touristy and mostly all-inclusives. Great if that is the experience desired (and for many, it is).

The Mayan Riviera seems to have more of the eco parks (like Xplor! and others in the area) with many Cenotes, shows, activities, jeep trails, zip lines, and more nature type things. The PA marina has dolphin pools, manatee and seal pools, lots of charter boats and trips to scuba, snorkel, fish, and take in the sights. 

The ADO buses are pretty nice, like a super nice Greyhound with a movie, restroom, and very comfortable seats. It is extremely popular as a mode of transportation in the Yucatan.

Haven't done anything in Mexico City except transfer planes there once. Don't intend to make a return trip. Too big, too much air pollution, and safety concerns are always something to keep in mind there.

Cancun airport is between PDC and Cancun, but closer to Cancun. The hotel strip is still 10 miles from Cancun's airport and 50 miles from PDC. 

Hope this is helpful. Going to Palenque is actually closer to Belize, I believe. Those are very ambitious plans you are considering, but they sound great. I suppose you are checking out library books or checking internet sites for the cultural and historical highlights of those areas. Often you can also hire a guide near the gate to give you a more informed tour of the sites you are visiting. 

Regarding the Omni Hotel, we liked it because it was well-located in the village of PA and it is not all-inclusive which gives you the opportunity to sample the vast offerings of cuisine in the village. Anything from pizza, Mexican food, and fine Italian cuisine (with any options in between) ae available.

PA is a gated community and very safe all the time. It is more restful than the busy PDC big city up the highway but not so small as to be boring. Anything but that. We find we walk for maybe 4+ hours at a time inside our PA gates (close to 10 miles) and always enjoy the vast variety of the area.

The Collectivo system of local transporation is a big favorite of the locals, as are the blue and white buses with all their stops written in white paint on their windshields. Anytime you want or need more info on those modes of transportaion, let me know. After 6-7 yars now, we still do not use a car in Mexico and never felt the need to have one. Can't see that changing anytime soon.

Just a little note of interest: Iguanas love hibiscus flowers! Red ones, especially. They will take them from your hand most times but always eat them when you put the flowers down. They can't get them very easily when on the bushes. Also, grapes are a big Iguana favorite but you have better luck if you put the grape on a little stick so you can put it closer to their mouths. Just in case you were wondering. We are forever in awe of the beauty of nature and all its strange little creatures we find making their homes in Mexico. It is amazing what there is to see and experience when out for a walk.


----------



## DoctorZBOT (Jan 2, 2013)

mickisue1 said:


> Hmmmm. There seem to be a number of older men on this forum who are far from wealthy, and married to lovely Mexican women. Maybe it's something other than age or bank account.
> 
> It doesn't matter where you are, women, like men, can smell when someone wants them for their own purposes, not for their company. If that's what you want, and you have something in exchange that she wants, well, it'll work. Otherwise, no.
> 
> ...


I guess I should have said there is a very small selection, for anybody. I don't know if you were intimating that I'm a troll or an obnoxious freak or have smaller than normal parts, or parts that don't function normally, but my point wasn't about me, it's not a known "babe fest" there.
My friend from Sonora married a beautiful Mexican woman with a wonderful personality and he already had 2 kids! 
From Sonora. Not Quintana Roo. 
I was only there a year. Maybe it was a bad year. 
The reason I didn't date was because there was no one to ask out, Mexican or otherwise except as I mentioned. 
Still, I kept busy and had fun. 
Dates or no dates, if I hadn't run out of work and money, I would have been happy to have stayed there.


----------

